# Official Game Thread: Boston @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / FSNE / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *:worship:All hail the month January !!!:worship:* 








*VS*









*Boston Celtics (20-22) (6-16 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (22-19) (15-9 at home) 









United Center, Saturday January 29th, 2005
Bostons @ Chicago 7:30pm	WGN Superstation / FSNE / NBALP*





































*Oregon State-6'4-PAYTON <> Oklahoma State-6'4-ALLEN <> Kansas-6'6-PIERCE <> Kansas-6'11-LaFRENTZ <> Pittsburgh-7'0-BLOUNT*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Our team seemed very upset with themselves when we lost to Boston last time. I think we are going to hand their arses to them this time.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Our team seemed very upset with themselves when we lost to Boston last time. I think we are going to hand their arses to them this time.


We better come ready for this game.If the playoffs were today we'd be facing Boston in the first round.If I remembner correctly Pierce said sth about them being a better team.

Hmm...Hopefully we show them what we are made of.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Last year I would have said: no chance for the Bulls....

Now: No chance for the Celtics...!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I think it's pay day! without loss to celts we'd be with 13 straight.
And those PP remarks...

Bulls 104

Celts 83

Eddy with 25


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Al Jefferson not in as an extra inside presence. I like. I'm taking the Bulls, but something about the C's and their backcourt always scares me.

Bulls 101
Celtics 95


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> Al Jefferson not in as an extra inside presence. I like. I'm taking the Bulls, but something about the C's and their backcourt always scares me.
> 
> Bulls 101
> Celtics 95


Al is out for 4 weeks


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls 96
Celts 87


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 110
celtics 95

curry 25/7
chandler 7/25
deng 15/7/5
nocioni 13/8
hinrich 23/9/12
gordon 18/5/5

pierce 36/8/7
frentz 13/11
allen 17


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Hope that Skiles has Peirce's comments after the last game posted on the Board...."We should beat them....we are better than the Bulls.." 

Go Bulls..Just WIN.. that's all, JUST WIN BABY!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

As has been mentioned, not having AL JEFFERSON will be huge. His 17 points in the last meeting were the difference in that game. I look for a Bull win and at least 3 technicals on the Celtic veterans.

Go Bull!!!

_P.S. to *Vintage!* I am not *Ruhn2FryFlee!*_


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Teams will start preparing for the Bulls a little differently...

Celtics 94
Bulls 86


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This one worries me some. The Celtics match up really well with us.

That said.

Bulls 97
Celtics 90


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm here, but have to watch the game not at my throne in the den.

Bulls 95
Boston 85

Curry 19pts 7reb
Kirk 11assists
Tyson 3blocks 9reb

I'll check back in throughout the game though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Stacey King!! 

Red Kerr at the illinois thing tonight?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Teams will start preparing for the Bulls a little differently...
> 
> Celtics 94
> Bulls 86


On the contrary, the Bulls are so deep that it's darn near impossible to fully prepare for them. If they shut down, say, Eddy Curry, then Kirk Hinrich steps up. If Hinrich is shut down, then Ben Gordon steps up. If Ben is shut down, then Othella steps up. Tyson is a rebounding/defensive phenomenon...there's no shutting him down.

Celtics

95

Bulls

98


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Celtics pinch one on the road 

92 - 87 Celtics


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Take a long look at those young men and women being sworn into the Army. The way things are going, several may not come back. God bless and Godspeed be with them all.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Bulls win 95 - 84.

Boston is coming off a loss to the Suns last night where no one plays defense. The Bulls style of play couldn't be more opposite from the Suns. Bulls should jump out to a 1st quarter lead and will probably never relinquish it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh yeah. Superstation

Bulls win it 98-89 :gopray:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Take a long look at those young men and women being sworn into the Army. The way things are going, several may not come back. God bless and Godspeed be with them all.


Touching pre-game. I liked the cello.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> On the contrary, the Bulls are so deep that it's darn near impossible to fully prepare for them. If they shut down, say, Eddy Curry, then Kirk Hinrich steps up. If Hinrich is shut down, then Ben Gordon steps up. If Ben is shut down, then Othella steps up. Tyson is a rebounding/defensive phenomenon...there's no shutting him down.


You can't stop Jannero Pargo, you can only hope to contain him!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Great alley oop to Curry.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

celtc feed tonight.

you'll be interested to know that the boston guys really do their homework. they had a graphic earlier claiming ben gordon scored *63 points* thursday against the cats! i swear.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

It's nice to hear a different voice in the broadcast.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> It's nice to hear a different voice in the broadcast.


You won't be saying that by the end of the game. Either that or you will become a full fledged C's fan after hearing about Tommy points and how the Bulls foul the Celtics everytime up the floor all game


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I can see where "slimmest of margins" can get really old really quick!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> It's nice to hear a different voice in the broadcast.


Then again, he is extremely boring. He needs to add some personality to his analysis, because what he is saying is good stuff, but damn if he can be a little more hyped and entertaining. 

Anyways, Celtics guard present matchups problems, mainly Payton. Gordon can hardly get on the floor, because they are always looking for Payton in the post against smaller guards. I like our chances in this one though, need to keep the turnovers down.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> 
> You won't be saying that by the end of the game. Either that or you will become a full fledged C's fan after hearing about Tommy points and how the Bulls foul the Celtics everytime up the floor all game


I think *Maestro!* was refering to Stacey King in Red Kerr's position on the WGN feed.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

hehehe....

"foul on Gary Payton, who could not keep up"

"the Glove"


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

IS there any audio feed on the net? Anyone please help?z


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I think *Maestro!* was refering to Stacey King in Red Kerr's position on the WGN feed.


Whoops :banghead:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. This is my first time with Stacey King. He's really awful. He sounds like George Karl with a cold.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

24-16 Bull playing TEAM ball


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How much longer will Melo stay in the same breath as Kirk, Wade, and Bosh? Let alone LBJ?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Wow. This is my first time with Stacey King. He's really awful. He sounds like George Karl with a cold.


Nothing could be worse then Dave Otto in the Cubs booth last year :vomit:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Wow. This is my first time with Stacey King. He's really awful. He sounds like George Karl with a cold.


I'm enjoying what he has to say, though...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Hinrich with the smooth touch. That was a nonsensical call on Eddy, I couldn't believe they called that and not some of the other stuff. Bulls are playing good team defense though, they are scrappy.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Garbage call on KIRK!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

NOCE!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

NOCIONI!!!!

Out of nowhere follow-up SLAM on Gordon miss.

27-20 Bull lead!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Some of these calls are pure BS>


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

These refs look pretty pathetic. Way too many ticky-tack fouls on both ends of the court. Just swallow the damn whistle and let the players play!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice Dunk by Nocioni.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That was one sweet follow by Andres.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Hard foul on Davis! Noce takes one in the face.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Flying crosscheck by RICKY DAVIS on NOCIONI.....

OUCH!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Chapu with the follow-up dunk to end the quarter!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

somebody check Noce's molars after that Ricky Davis knee to Chapu's jaw.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

I've been really liking Skiles substitution patterns this year. Consistent. Everyone gets their minutes.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

GORDON!!!!


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Stacy King is pretty good. When's Kerr gonna retire, already? He's terrible!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC's playing some spectacular D out there. Blocks, deflections, man to man D etc. Just awesome.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Too many whistles both ways...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Whoa, Mr. Chandler stays on the ground through a series of pumpfakes, that's been one of his weaknesses, he bites easily on those. Good to see that.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TYSON with an attempt at a post move -- drew the foul.

like the play before where TYSON and O'HARE were lining up to throw McCarty's shot back down his throat. McCARTY with the good decision to pass out.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk with some awful passes in this game. He's got 3 turnovers already.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another whistle :sigh: 

WTF is up with this officiating crew? . This is like watching an Indiana-Pistons game last season.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Bulls 12 PF
Celtics 7 PF

:upset:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This game has 77-69 written all over it


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Deng holding Pierce to a scoreless half, playing very well on him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Too many fouls. Refs are mucking up the flow of the game.

Bulls need to attack the basket and take advantage of these calls.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Too many fouls. Refs are mucking up the flow of the game.


Agreed. Fortunately it looks like the Celtic is shooting very poorly from the line tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pargo is gonna see the bench soon after that


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

1 pass too many. Shoulda taken the three....


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

What a horrid call on deng. That was not close to being a foul.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Offensive foul..
:uhoh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice call.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gimme a F'N break. How the fu*k did these guyz make it to the NBA??? I haven't seen officiating this BAD in a while.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

That's what you call superstar treatment, and Deng being a rookie is just insult to injury. That call is going to be a charge 9 times out of 10, as long as Pierce ends up on the ground.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Pike!

Wow, that was agile.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben takes 1 bad shot.....Skiles benches him. Pargo has taken AT LEAST 3 in this qtr....but he's still on the floor. The double standards :sigh:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Jesus, this game is terrible. A lot of things are frustrating me. The slow pace, the substitutions (where is Kirk?), the officials that are hell bent on slowing this game down as much as possible, THE TURNOVERS AND TACKY FOULS WOW

Ugh


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> Jesus, this game is terrible. A lot of things are frustrating me. The slow pace, the substitutions (where is Kirk?), the officials that are hell bent on slowing this game down as much as possible, THE TURNOVERS AND TACKY FOULS WOW
> 
> Ugh



Agreed, this is ugly.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The bench has been on the court wayyy too long. We've had like 3 straight turnovers. It's not pretty seeing Pike create in the half court :dead:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Skiles if you love your bench so much, why not make your starting lineup

Pargo
Noc
Chandler
Harrington
Griffin


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

If the Bull is going to get called for a foul everytime down the court, I'd like to see them send some guys sprawling and get our money's worth. Maybe these refs just need to see what a real foul looks like...


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

GET PARGO OFF! i feel sorry for ben! This lineup is shocking it worked against bobcats it wont against celtics


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

How the hell do you know that was the reason for taking out Gordon


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Ben takes 1 bad shot.....Skiles benches him. Pargo has taken AT LEAST 3 in this qtr....but he's still on the floor. The double standards :sigh:


Is Pargo going to be on the roster next season? With Ben, I think Skiles is trying to develop good habits for a guy who is part of the long term plan. Pargo, who cares? He won't be with the team that much longer. That's what it comes down to, in my opinion.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone getting visions of 2003-2004 with Pargo on the floor


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. Some great decisions going on out there by Pargo.

Fouls are killing us tonight.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Boston is terrible. I would be surprised if they finish above Chicago in the standings.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Did Ben say something to Skiles off the court or something?? I just don't get the way Skiles' has been using Ben since that game in New York. How does Pargo stay on the floor for doing the things he's doing? Ben takes 1 bad shot or blows one defensive assignment(most of the time not even that) and BOOM....he gets benched for 15-20 straight mins. This is just F'D up. And so was that lineup Skiles had on the floor for the majority of the 2nd qtr.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Currently Pargo has 2 turnovers, 1 less than Hinrich


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Well, atleast we have to watch the rest of the game. We have really struggled for the last 5 minutes.


Pargo showing why he is a bench player. Pike showing he should not be considered athletic.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Anyone else get annoyed by Payton and his gum?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Did Ben say something to Skiles off the court or something?? I just don't get the way Skiles' has been using since that game in New York. How does Pargo stay on the floor for doing the things he's doing? Ben takes 1 bad shot or blows one defensive assignment(most of the time not even that) and BOOM....he gets benched for 15-20 straight mins. This is just F'D up. And so was that lineup Skiles had on the floor for the majority of the 2nd qtr.


Doesn't Ben have some fouls?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Update.....*

The Piston and the Magics both win. This night is not going our way so far. Let's at least get a win so we don't fall further behind....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Doesn't Ben have some fouls?


2 fouls isn't exactly being in "foul trouble". Heck, 75% of the team has 2 fouls.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Maybe someone is interested in trading for Pargo and he is being showcased?

Houston is so desperate, they just signed Rod Strickland, who's like 53 now, I think. The Magic really need a back-up PG, and they're willing to deal Pat Garrity, who would be a good fit here. Unfortunately, PG makes like $3 mil and Pargo the minimum, I guess we could throw in FWill and Griffin or Reiner or Tommy Smith?

Or maybe Skiles just wants to get him some minutes- what if Gordon and Duhon get hurt or what if they and Kirk get in foul trouble? Throw the dude a bone, it's only the Celtics, and *I'm sure Skiles feels we shouldn't have any trouble beating a team like the Celtics*.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Ben has only 1 foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon has 2 fouls.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

this is where skiles let his ego get cotnrol..

how the hell does he let pargo stay in the game when he looked liek what he for 5 minutes is a fringe nba player..

hinrich or gordon must of had a defensive lap and he has to overreact and make them learn soem lesson while damaging the tema by keeping pargo i nthere who literaly was the main reason for the celtic run at the end of the half..


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Gordon has 2 fouls.


They say he has one.

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

All remains to be seen 

Y'all so quick to stick the slipper into Coach Skiles

When he made the switch with Pike and Pargo on two successive plays we extended our margin with Pike and Pargo making shots and feeding each other 

OK it sucked and went down hill from there.. BUT ..

Boston is on the back to backs after having been run raggard by Phoenix last night and they are running a shallow rotation 

So we blew our 7 point margin but I would like to think that Coach Skiles is keeping our guys fresh to lay the smack down in the 3rd and if required to play big minutes down the stretch 

Don't forget we have a nasty 5 game road trip coming up at a time of year where rooks fade .. and we have 4 in our rotation that are integral to our success

Having said all of that you also have issues of trying to play vets into form and feel in anticipation of the road ahead - additonally Boston is a big guard team which may not suit Ben being in the game at this juncture.... maybe wait till they wear down a bit given their game against Phoenix last night and turn Ben loose in the 4th 

There are a lot of sound reasons behind the strategy . Give him ( Skiles ) some credit 

He's earned it


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> They say he has one.
> ...


sportsline is highly inaccurate.

http://www.nba.com/games/20050129/BOSCHI/livestats.html

2 fouls

ESPN and Yahoo have him at 2, also


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Update.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> The Piston and the Magics both win. This night is not going our way so far. Let's at least get a win so we don't fall further behind....


Well, I'm glad the Wiz lost, a Bulls win puts us 2 1/2 games behind them. And the Magic are 24-19, a win keeps us even in the loss column and we own the tie-breaker since we embarassed the Magic in our only meeting this season. So it's not that bad, at least we are getting closer to #4 Washington.

I want the 4 seed. Miami, Detroit and the Atlantic "winner" will be the top 3, but if this team keeps playing defense there is no other team out there that we *can't* catch in the standings.

Miami went from 25 wins to 4 seed last season, I'd like to see us top them by 2 games.

EDIT: Daaaang, I just saw the Pistons vs Knicks 91-61 score- at least if we can't gain on the Pistons, it's always a pleasure to see the Knicks get embarassed like this. They were only down by 4 at halftime!

5-14 FG 
0-5 3-pt 
4-6 FT 
2 ast
2 TO
14 pts

Jamal wound up wasting a fairly nice start to this game.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> sportsline is highly inaccurate.
> ...


I saw that too, i figured they were wrong. I take it that is where svanacore got one foul from.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's gotta step up. Our best player and an AS candidate shouldn't have two bad games in a row.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Bulls are 4 for 9 in FTs tonight, most of the misses are from AD. Terrible


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Skiles is going to rip this team a new one after this one.....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

No one had the ball long enough to travel.... what was that call?!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF?  

Traveling violation??


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Make that 5 for 11 after another split set of FTs.


Wow, what happens when all the players foul out?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I can't believe we're up by one with the way we're playing right now...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Celtics r giving us every opportunity to stay in this game.

Kirk's bad pass somehow ends up with a layup by Ben Gordon.

We're up 54-53.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

They called that a travel because Gordon shot an airball and got it back. I think they changed that rule though, as long as it's a shot you can get it back. Sucks too, because Deng buried a three right from the Gordon pass, but they waived it off obviously.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> 
> Wow, what happens when all the players foul out?


We get Reiner and one Celtic player (their choice) to finish the game.... I think.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> No one had the ball long enough to travel.... what was that call?!


Ben shot an air-ball and nobody else touched it, even though it bounced like 3 times, so when Ben touched it he was guilty of passing to himself.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our big men should never be allowed to throw an alley oop to Curry.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

How many times will we unsuccessfully try to lob it over their bigs?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I have to admit, this is the most defense I've ever seen a Doc Rivers-coached team play. And I live in Orlando, they never played any defense under Doc.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's got an incredible knack of hitting tough jumpers.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> How many times will we unsuccessfully try to lob it over their bigs?


That is the way to beat the defense if Curry's being fronted. Problem is that the lobs are all too short. Need to either throw the OOP or get it further under the hoop and let Eddy do the rest.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

That's what you love about Ben. You back off and he'll bury a three. Then you come up close on him and he blows past you and hits a floater in the lane. :yes:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben again 

9 in the qtr for him. U see what happens when u give the kid minutes, Skiles?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

It's GORDON time. Please, oh please, Skiles don't sit him.

Sincerely,

*Wynn!*


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

What did someone say in the first pages about the Boston vets freaking out in this game? Hell Noc isn't in the game.


Which reminds me, has Noc played since he was taken out after his collision?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

WOOOOO! Benny!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon has taken over the bulls offense. We need a patent on his floating runners. They are a thing of beauty! 

Boston getting frustrated. Complaining every.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Gordon hits the three to make it 68-59.:yes:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> What did someone say in the first pages about the Boston vets freaking out in this game? Hell Noc isn't in the game.


Wait until we play Indiana! Half of that team will get suspended for the REST of the year!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Fight was a brewing for a second.

Double technicals on perkins and curry.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

GORDON!!!!!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

The color commentator sounds so bored? who is he?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Perkins with his second technical is kicked out of them game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love it. Perkins tried to take out Chandler, and got put on his *** and then thrown out.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

way to utilize your minutes Perkins:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Goodbye, Mr. Perkins, we hardly knew ye.

Any surprise that this run is happening with

*
Kirk
Ben
Luol
Tyson
Eddy
*

on the court?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Perkins EJECTED. First in a scuffle with Eddy. Now a flagarant on TC. Momentum entirely on our side. And the Celtics have just run out of gas. It's a back to back after all.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

perkins EJECTED.

tommy on the celtics feed is FURIOUS.

"that's awful, that's awful, that's ridiculous"

lol


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> The color commentator sounds so bored? who is he?


Stacey King. Do you miss Johnny "Red" Kerr's flem?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Whoa. Eddy and Perkins tussle a bit. Double technicals. 

Heinson makes the correct point that Curry is now benefiting from the way the officials have had to adapt to Shaq. Curry is no getting closer to the hoop by backing into his defender with very forceful manouvers that could be called fouls.

Perkins gets tossed for second rough moment in a minute. He shouldn't have been tossed for that one.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> The color commentator sounds so bored? who is he?


Stacey King. I thought he did a good job last season as a replacement for Kerr. Today.....a little dull for some reason.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ouch! Hinrich gets owned.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> 
> Which reminds me, has Noc played since he was taken out after his collision?


NOCIONI!!!!

Pierce with his first field goal in the game.....


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

That second foul on Perkins shouldn't have been a technical. He went directly after the ball. Bad call by the officials, that was a personal, not a flagarant.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben = INCREDIBLE.

He better not start the 4th qtr on the bench.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Stacey King. Do you miss Johnny "Red" Kerr's flem?


not really, I haven't seen many Bulls game s the last one I saw was the one against Detroit last week and the Philadelphia one on ESPN (I just got WGN this year)


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> perkins EJECTED.
> 
> tommy on the celtics feed is FURIOUS.
> ...


Usually, when the game is on WGN Superstation and League Pass has the opponents' feed, I'll watch LP to check out the rest of the league. But the one exception is the Celtics simply because of Heinson.

He's awful, he's awful, he's ridiculous...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon Kirk, u could've easily passed it off to Ben


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> That second foul on Perkins shouldn't have been a technical. He went directly after the ball. Bad call by the officials, that was a personal, not a flagarant.



why did he get ejected? i cant watch the games cuz i live in NY


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Curry with a BIG block.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

EDDY!!!!!!!

Get that JUNK outta my HIZZ-OUSE!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry with the huge block to end the quarter.

I was laying sick in bed with a headache, ready to throw up, and that play made me get up to post about how great it was.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Ben again
> 
> 9 in the qtr for him. U see what happens when u give the kid minutes, Skiles?


He's getting his minutes and performing against a tiring Boston team on back to backs 

Do you see why that's why Skiles rested him out of the 2nd quarter and let the reserves suck up the minutes rather than tire him out prematurely 

Keep him for the 3rd quarter smackdown to set up victory through maintenance of position in the 4th 

I applaud Coach Skiles for picking his spots with Ben 

Good job


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

If Ben has a 20 point fourth quarter, he'll break 40 for the first time as a Bull. :yes: 

Nice block by Eddy. Man, what happened to him? Now he gets mad and plays defense?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> why did he get ejected? i cant watch the games cuz i live in NY


Flagrant foul on Tyson. Probably an unfair call. Likely seen as worse than it was given that he was just involved in a double-tech with Eddy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry would have pounded Perkins if that fight went on. This is the Eddy Curry of last year, the Eddy Curry of the ball punchingly good preseason. This is Eddy Curry now. He had position to kick Perkins ***, its almost a shame they didn't let Curry do it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This the quarter we have to take it to them and put it away right at the start. We can't let this team hang around, because they're tough to beat down the stretch with Pierce and Payton.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

By the way, Ben Gordon is incredible, I love him when he is on like this.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I know greekbullsfan is usually in the minority, but that third quarter lineup that built up a 10 point lead:

Hinrich
Gordon
Deng
Chandler
Curry

...made me horny!

That is our future.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> I know greekbullsfan is usually in the minority, but that third quarter lineup that built up a 10 point lead:
> 
> Hinrich
> ...


lol, that's pretty much our present too.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> I know greekbullsfan is usually in the minority, but that third quarter lineup that built up a 10 point lead:


He's STILL in the minority, it's just that now you're in it with him.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Flagrant foul on Tyson. Probably an unfair call. Likely seen as worse than it was given that he was just involved in a double-tech with Eddy.


Yeah, refs get caught up in the heat of the moment and take the previous possession too much into account.

That was just an aggressive play by Perkins. Chandler was trying to take it down strong and Perkins wasn't going to let him have it easy. And he went directly after the ball. Hell, there wasn't even any contact except in the arms.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

...and no applause for the ladder dude?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> ...and no applause for the ladder dude?


If Rodman were here, he'd kick him in the junk


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> ...and no applause for the ladder dude?


:clap:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Pierce now with as many fouls as field goals -- 1.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Umm lots of late fouls


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> :clap:


Thanks to the lady in black for heeding the call to duty!!! Someone pour that fan a beer!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

NOCIONI!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow, nocioni got up high as hell and stuffed the **** out of that.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Somebody aside from Ben has to step if we wanna win this game.

Kirk, how abt showing up for a qtr tonight?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Wow, nocioni got up high as hell and stuffed the **** out of that.


:rbanana:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Well its safe to say Kirk has hurt his All Start chances the last 2 games


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

banks is obviously in kirks head..

he didnt evne look liek he wanted to be out there..


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> Kirk, how abt showing up for a qtr tonight?


Good move by Skiles to bring in Duhon for Kirk. Celtic is eating our lunch this quarter.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

God, we can't hit a damn shot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> Well its safe to say Kirk has hurt his All Start chances the last 2 games


Had a slim chance to begin with.....but has basically killed whatever chance there was the last two games. AS players don't stink it up for 2 straight games.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Talk about some fugly basketball between both teams. Hinrich has been terrible tonight, and Banks is doing a number on him.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Good move by Skiles to bring in Duhon for Kirk. Celtic is eating our lunch this quarter.



Go Bull


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Had a slim chance to begin with.....but has basically killed whatever chance there was the last two games. AS players don't stink it up for 2 straight games.


Vince Carter?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Talk about some fugly basketball between both teams. Hinrich has been terrible tonight, and Banks is doing a number on him.


In Hinrich's *defense*, he's been sticking Pierce to 1-10 from the floor.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> Go Bull




Yes! Go Bull!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> In Hinrich's *defense*, he's been sticking Pierce to 1-10 from the floor.


That's more Deng then anyone.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

As was commented earlier, I can't believe the Bulls are playing so badly and still winning. Every time Boston puts up a 3, I cringe... luckily, they keep bonking out.

OT: I think Stacey King is doing a pretty good job -- he seems like more of a "commentator" and less of a "fan" than Red -- but I don't think he has much of a voice for television or radio. He's kinda monotonous, quiet, and mumbly-sounding, but he's definitely got some interesting observations to make.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Talk about some fugly basketball between both teams. Hinrich has been terrible tonight, and Banks is doing a number on him.


Celtics and Blazers play the ugliest basketball in the league. There is no flow to it at all.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Wayne says the Bull has yet to score in the fourth. OUCH!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> That's more Deng then anyone.


Yeah, I've seen mostly Deng playing Pierce.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> That's more Deng then anyone.


You're right. My bad...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk fouls out on two BS calls. 

Worst officiated game of the season BY FAR.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

GOD THIS IS ****ING RIDICULOUS. TWO BULL**** CALLS, IF THE BULLS LOSE THIS GAME, I'LL BE PISSED.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

y the **** isn't curry and deng in?

and these refs ****in suck!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Officiating :upset: 

Safe to say Stern wants the Celtics to win this one.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

what does a team have to do to get respect from the Refs??


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Is it just my imagination, or does Skiles drop more lip-readable F-bombs when the camera's on him than any other coach in the history of sports? :laugh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben = SUPERMAN

Where would we be this season w/o this guy?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Payton just threw his leg between Hinrich's legs to foul him out, that was one of the worst calls I have ever seen.

That official had better be reprimanded for that one, it was unforgivable. Someone get it recorded, that was an embarassment.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Make ur F'N free throws :upset:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

did tony allen get hurt or is he just not getting any burn tonite, any of you guyz know?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

More phenominal late game shots by Gordon, but is SOMEBODY GOING TO MAKE A FREAKIN FREE THROW?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Incredible calls tonight. How many guys can they foul out?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Bull getting jobbed by the refs.

Let's keep our composure, fellas, "put our foot on their neck", and bring in THE HAMMER to nail this one shut.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

its obvious hinrich cant guard fast guards like banks,banks looked like an all star out there against him..

bulls were betetr off kirk fouled out tonight..

kirks usually a comptetitor and tonight he looked intimidated..


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

HOw can we get to 29 personal fouls? Thats ridiculous.

:upset:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> did tony allen get hurt or is he just not getting any burn tonite, any of you guyz know?


Last time I heard he had 4 fouls, he could have 5 by now


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Just to be fair, there have been a few bad calls that have gone the Bulls way, but nowhere near as many as vice versa


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> did tony allen get hurt or is he just not getting any burn tonite, any of you guyz know?


I think he's in foul trouble, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> 
> 
> Last time I heard he had 4 fouls, he could have 5 by now



thx man i rely on the bb.net posters and the crappy slow updates on nba.com to follow i appreciate it :-D


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAYYYY.....somebody aside from Ben just made a basket!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Now Duhon gets his chance to show the coaches that he should have been in the Rookie Game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Keith Closs</b>!
> its obvious hinrich cant guard fast guards like banks,banks looked like an all star out there against him..
> 
> bulls were betetr off kirk fouled out tonight..
> ...


What? Are you watching this game? Banks has been a non-factor.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

29 Fouls?

That's bull.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Damn, curry just goes 1-2 from the line.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> What? Are you watching this game? Banks has been a non-factor.


I think Banks is one of the five fastest guards in the NBA. If he had the skills to match his athleticism, he'd be amazing. Thus far he's still below average, but he did contribute to Hinrich getting in foul trouble tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3 second violation with 3 mins. left in the game


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Are the refs just blowing these whistles out of boredom?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, Ben Gordon's going to have to win the game for the Bulls. This is pretty incredible.

Edit: Ben for 3. LOL. :laugh:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm not watching it, but this game has to be near impossible to watch. The nonstop fouls must create an awfully boring atmosphere


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Crap call on Nocioni....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jesus, another BS call off the ball. They can tie the game now with a couple of FTs.

And Mr. Duhon, wanna know y u didn't make the rookie team? That last brick u just thew up. Improve ur FG%!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Skiles needs to take out Duhon and put in a big guard like Pike or Griff and let Gordon run the point. 

Davis is posting up Ben everytime down the floor and it keeps leading to Celtic buckets.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Damn, Ben Gordon's going to have to win the game for the Bulls. This is pretty incredible.
> 
> Edit: Ben for 3. LOL. :laugh:


Yeah, I hope he can avoid his 6th, because we're going to need him inside of a minute for sure!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

God, Nocioni fouled out now. That may have been the worst thing that could have happened to Paul Pierce, because Luol Deng does a much better job on him than Nocioni.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> Davis is posting up Ben everytime down the floor and it keeps leading to Celtic buckets.


Not to mention when Ben does defend it well refs give the bail-out whistle.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I wouldn't be opposed to Skiles brining in Griff right now... seems like the kind of guy we need in there, with his hustle, defensive rebounding, and inability to make free throws in the clutch.

Well, I still think we should bring Griff in.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

This is the worst ref crew I've ever seen. Heinshon must have given them bj's before the game. :upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Boston plays 3 very good and very big guards, and we're seeing how they can exploit this weakness.

Hinrich is no match for Payton when Payton posts him up. None of the Bulls' guards can handle Ricky Davis in the post either. Or Pierce.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This looks like a loss. 

Reason? O F F I C I A T I N G.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The Celtics really match up well with us. I really hope that they don't win the Atlantic and us the 6th seed. Although with the way the Bulls are playing, I don't see them handling the West very well this month.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't understand why Skiles won't make a ****in adjustment and put a big guard in to guard Ricky Davis. He is posting up Gordon and it is forcing the Bulls to double team leaving men open on the perimeter. Skiles just won't make a ****in adjustment....

It's pissin me off.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

This is the worst ref crew I've ever seen. Heinson (s[?) must have given them bj's before the game. :upset:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Two offensive posessions in a row Ben and then Eddy get completely mauled and no call. Pierce with *ONE* personal foul. Meantime Kirk and Noc already fouled out and Ben about to... 

I hope the Bull gets pissed and remembers this for payback.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm not usually one to criticize the coaching because Skiles' record is speaking for itself, but why are we not playing a zone the last several minutes? We're just double-teaming and leaving guys wide open for 3's, we should be in an agressive zone so Davis doesn't post Gordon every time down the floor.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Dabullz. The Celtics will always give us trouble because of their size in the backcourt. One of the few teams with guards who like to post up in the east.

I don't know how we're supposed to win though with Hinrich fouled out so soon.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I think a good point has brought up here--- the Celts have 3 guys that can just physically dominate our perimeter players. Deng might handle Pierce, but Davis and Payton have had a field day with Duhon, Hinrich and Gordon. If you look at the box score, you can see they are really the only three putting up any buckets against us. Everyone else is being very well defended.

Just something to ponder. Hopefully we can adjust somehow.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

When you have to play 5 vs 8 its tough. 

:upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

WUT THE ****!!!

WE NEED A ****IN 3 AND DUHON DRIVES IT IN!!! MORON!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

If Duhon could have just made his free throws, hell one free throw, we might have a chance to win this game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why the fu*k did Ben not touch the ball on our last 3 offensive posessions??

Y the fu*k did Skiles not call a timeout to set up a better shot? I mean jesus, Chris F'N Duhon taking a big shot?? 

Horrendous coaching down the stretch.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> WUT THE ****!!!
> 
> WE NEED A ****IN 3 AND DUHON DRIVES IT IN!!! MORON!!!


No one was open for a three and he did the next best thing. Nothing wrong with what he did.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Oi, missed FT's from Duhon! Great time to miss 'em! :dead: Talk about a disheartening loss before some very tough games.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> I think a good point has brought up here--- the Celts have 3 guys that can just physically dominate our perimeter players. Deng might handle Pierce, but Davis and Payton have had a field day with Duhon, Hinrich and Gordon. If you look at the box score, you can see they are really the only three putting up any buckets against us. Everyone else is being very well defended.
> 
> Just something to ponder. Hopefully we can adjust somehow.


Yeah, but who cares? Boston probably isn't even a playoff team. Every team has a team they just don't match up well with. We don't match up with the Celtics that well at all.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*[email protected]*


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Why the fu*k did Ben not touch the ball on our last 3 offensive posessions??
> 
> Y the fu*k did Skiles not call a timeout to set up a better shot? I mean jesus, Chris F'N Duhon taking a big shot??
> ...


Um, coaches can't call timeouts while the clock is running. The players do.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Very disheartening loss.

That was a horrible drive by Duhon... I don't know what he was thinking.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

And immediately everyone runs to blame...whoever they didn't like as the worst..._whatever_ in the history of the league.

It was a tough loss. We've handed plenty of them out, now we got one.

Chalk it up to experience for a young team and lets move on. No need for a lot of bellyaching.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, Duhon, welcome back to Earth.

You had your big chance tonight on National TV, and you didn't come through at all in the final 6 minutes.

It's still been a good season, but tonight when you were needed down the stretch, you did a Houdini imitation.
______________________

Not to single him out, this was bad all around. Bad coaching, bad shot selection, bad officiating, bad defense, and a bad, bad, bad loss.

I bet the players aren't looking forward to the next practice.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but who cares? Boston probably isn't even a playoff team. Every team has a team they just don't match up well with. We don't match up with the Celtics that well at all.



now we aren't even a playoff team? lmao.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> When you have to play 5 vs 8 its tough.
> 
> :upset:


Pretty much, Boston should gather up that one ref and have him officiate all their games. They'd never lose a game.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Duhon had a good look for three before he decided to drive in. But considering he missed both free throws, I guess its understandable that he was reluctant to shoot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Perspective. Team has won 11 of last 13 games. Win some, lose some. Re-group and come back and win the next one. Jeez.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> No one was open for a three and he did the next best thing. Nothing wrong with what he did.


I saw Ben Gordon on the perimeter and Duhon could have passed to him and they could have created something.

I don't blame Duhon for his indecisiveness. I blame Skiles for not even calling a timeout to set-up a play (I'm not sure if they ran out of TOs, correct me if I'm wrong).....I blame him for not making an adjustment when Ricky Davis kept posting up Ben Gordon. 


And Kirk Hinrich really needs to step it up next month.... we can't have him playing like garbage like he did against Charlotte and Boston. He didn't show up offensively or defensively tonight. 

We should have won this... there is lots of blame to go around... Skiles, the players, the refs.... you decide.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

The refs let Boston get away with pretty much whatever they wanted! 

Kirk and Noc foul out but nobody from Boston foul's out, hmmmm?

And I don't care what anybody says, but Paul Pierce got all the SUPERSTAR calls tonight, plain and simple!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Bad loss tonight. It wasn't one players fault, though. We had a piss poor effort and it was evident. We deserved this loss, and it might be for the best. The Bulls are going to come waaaayyy down back to earth after their five game road trip. But that is not necessarily a bad thing, we can't underestimate teams just because we're above .500.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Well, I was watching the whole game so I wasn't near a computer to see what everyone was saying on here.. but it seemed to me the refs were calling everything under the sun.. Gordon played awesome, just a tough game overall though.. I wouldn't blame anyone.. well maybe the refs a little bit.. but thats about it.. hopefully regroup and come out strong next game.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw Ben Gordon on the perimeter and Duhon could have passed to him and they could have created something.
> ...


I didn't see gordon open in the corner but i believe you. 

Agree with you about everything else you said. I would just like to put this game behind us and move on.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

21-35 FTs and 20 turnovers.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one GB, if anyone is POd that we just fell to *22-20* they need to go back to mid-November and remember their expectations.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

The Bulls wasn't allowed to play their defense tonight cause the refs were calling ever little ticky tack foul. 

Boston was allowed to play a much rougher defense tonight than the Bulls.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 21-35 FTs and 20 turnovers.


The real reason we lost...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I have so many thoughts on this game, but I don't even know where to start so I'm just not going to. I was really disapointed the way this game turned out considering we blew multiple double digit leads in this one


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Tough loss.

Lets move on.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah the refs were terrible (especially Tony Brothers) but again we just had waayyy too many TO's. The Bulls players and coaching staff really need to work on this because it's quite the problem when you have almost 20 a night.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Tough game. Bulls came out flat and just play uninspired ball. Sloppy play and turnovers killed this team. Missing a ton of FT's didnt help either. 

Glad there arnt too many posts blaming SKiles for this loss. 

Bulls just have to start a new winning streak. That starts Tuesday @ NJ.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I won't "blame" the refs for the loss, because despite all the weird calls against us, we could have won this game with a little bit more poise and by making our 4th quarter FTs. We missed EIGHT FTs in the 4th. Even when we were ahead I cringed at every miss. Though I must say that at least 2 calls on Kirk were utter BS, and with him on the floor at the end we probably would have executed better and pulled this out.

Boston's backcourt is simply a bad matchup for us. It would have been nice if we could have shifted Ben to PG and brought in Griffin to body up on Davis down the stretch, but I guess Skiles isn't comfortable with Gordon at PG right now - plus he would have had to guard Payton, who would have done the same thing as Davis.

If we can play this poorly and still have every chance to win the game, that's not the worst thing in the world, even though it's a tough loss to stomach.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't see gordon open in the corner but i believe you.
> ...


He wasn't wide open or anything... I'm just saying with 15 seconds left, Duhon could have passed to him and let him create and get a shot off. Gordon appeared open at the top of the perimeter and Duhon just looked at him and then drove to the basket. 

I'm just disappointed because we played a team who just played last night and we were up 8 in the 4th quarter... and we let it slip away.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

the game slipped away with Hinrich on the bench. He means a lot to this team. 

Gordon did his best! 

Hey, we lost. I agree with GB, lets move on. WE have a tough stretch ahead. Starts Tuesday.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> I won't "blame" the refs for the loss, because despite all the weird calls against us, we could have won this game with a little bit more poise and by making our 4th quarter FTs. We missed EIGHT FTs in the 4th. Even when we were ahead I cringed at every miss. Though I must say that at least 2 calls on Kirk were utter BS, and with him on the floor at the end we probably would have executed better and pulled this out.
> 
> Boston's backcourt is simply a bad matchup for us. It would have been nice if we could have shifted Ben to PG and brought in Griffin to body up on Davis down the stretch, but I guess Skiles isn't comfortable with Gordon at PG right now - plus he would have had to guard Payton, who would have done the same thing as Davis.
> ...


You have summed my thoughts up nicely. Are you sure you aren't me? I REALLY like pie, but I REALLY REALLY hate losing. Fact is, refs aside, Boston's big guards aside, it was our game to win and we lost it. Let's get one on Tuesday.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We lost to a really good team. That's all there is to it.

We always seem to have someone step it up when the others aren't doing so hot, and tonight it was Gordon. AD had a hellaciously (for him) great game - 14 boards in 26 minutes. Hinrich had a tough shooting night, fouled out early, and still was working on a a triple double (finished 9/8/6).

Duhon continued to play much better offensively than he had been. We can't count on him to be a strong offensive player at this point in his career.

The refs were tough on both teams. They threw Perkins out of the game on a pretty ticky-tack play.

The celtics hit the big FTs, but they were down 7 at one point and had missed 8 FTs.

This was just a damn fine game. Even though we lost, it was truly good to watch.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Only good thing coming out of tonight is Pacers lost again. Everybody else who matter didn't(Philadelphia beat Dallas w/o AI!!).


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> This was just a damn fine game. Even though we lost, it was truly good to watch.


U can't really be serious abt this. That was an incredibly ugly game to watch. There was a whistle blown on practically every other posession.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The refs decided this game, its not even arguable. 32 fouls called on the Bulls to the Celtics 20. That Tony Brothers guy should be fired from the league. He was like the only one calling a foul. Every foul. Get within a foot of Pierce and bam its a foul. This is a sad day for the NBA in terms of refereeing a game.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Boston isn't a great team (they lost to Atlanta a week ago), but they are a tough matchup for us. They have a 3 point shooting center in Raef Lafrentz who's tough for our big men to guard. 

They also have a bevy of good offensive SGs who can kill our smaller guards. Pierce, Davis, Allen, Welsch, and Payton are all at least 6'4. In the last couple minutes with Hinrich out, we couldn't defend them at all. 

That wasn't the only reason we lost- but it was a big part. 

Fortunately, not many teams have that kind of firepower at SG, so this won't happen too often.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> U can't really be serious abt this. That was an incredibly ugly game to watch. There was a whistle blown on practically every other posession.


Yeah, I'm serious. It was bad in the 1st half, but a pretty intense game in the 2nd.

Bulls and Celtics shot 76 FTs tonight.

Orlando and Washington shot 76 FTs tonight, too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nets are next. They defeated the Jazz by 17 tonight. Carter had 30 pts 10 assists 8 rebounds 4 blks and 2 steals.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We did not play good enough to win. That's it.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

here we are worrying about rookies hitting the wall, and Kirk's the one who has slammed into it 110 MPH

time for the organization to find someone to lighten his load.
Thats as important as anything


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

let's not forget:

*13-3* for the month of january.


well done. 


:clap: :greatjob:


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

I just got back home from the game and Im ready to puke. Duhon is a flippin dousch bag.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Nets are next. They defeated the Jazz by 17 tonight. Carter had 30 pts 10 assists 8 rebounds 4 blks and 2 steals.


I guess its safe to say he was trying that game..

Free throws really killed us tonight too.. Forgot to add that with my original post..


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

Everyone can complain all they want about the officiating but it was horrible on both ends.

I mean the ejection of Perk was absolutely bologne.

Yeah he did get into it on the play prior with Curry but it was a legit foul on a cutting Chandler, definitely didnt deserve an ejection.

BTW Nice win for us, no matter how you slice it.

If yawll make free throws you win by at least 5.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> 
> Yeah he did get into it on the play prior with Curry but it was a legit foul on a cutting Chandler, definitely didnt deserve an ejection.


He got his 2nd technical foul after that flagrant which means ejection.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

But it all stemmed from the foul on Chandler, even though he said nothing worth noting as far as getting a T is concerned. I mean its the same way when 2 guys get into it, they both get Ts even though one could have done nothing really, they always give double Ts and in this case he was a victim of a previous play.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Great Game*

Let me preface this by saying the Bulls are one of the top 5 teams in the East at this moment. 

I think Skiles deserves consideration for Coach of the Year, despite what you whiners think. He did a great job tonight.

I think Paxson had an AMAZING draft; Gordon looks like an All-Star in a couple of years, Deng is a versatile player, and Duhon is a nice PG, considering where you got him.

I didn't like the officiating in the first game in Chicago, but I was willing to concede you were the better team that night.

I do think, though, that it is hard to argue with 20 turnovers, and you have to give the Celtics some credit. OK, maybe you don't--I mean you guys are two games over .500, and it's obvious some of the fans in this room expect to win the last 40.

I love the character of your team, and I'll be rooting for you guys in 39 of those games. 

But some of you need to get real. Good luck on the road.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> The refs decided this game, its not even arguable. 32 fouls called on the Bulls to the Celtics 20. That Tony Brothers guy should be fired from the league. He was like the only one calling a foul. Every foul. Get within a foot of Pierce and bam its a foul. This is a sad day for the NBA in terms of refereeing a game.


If this stat is accurate, which I'm assuming it is, it kinda shows that the reffing was slanted in favour of the Celtics. I mean I saw quite a few bad calls against them too, but 12 more fouls called on the Bulls?? That doesn't reflect the way the game was played at all. 12 more against the bulls seems a little preposterous to me.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballafromthenorth</b>!
> 
> 
> If this stat is accurate, which I'm assuming it is, it kinda shows that the reffing was slanted in favour of the Celtics. I mean I saw quite a few bad calls against them too, but 12 more fouls called on the Bulls?? That doesn't reflect the way the game was played at all. 12 more against the bulls seems a little preposterous to me.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005012904

30 PF called on the celtics
32 PF called on the bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> 
> 
> He got his 2nd technical foul after that flagrant which means ejection.


It looked to me like a weak flagrant call, and it the flagrant foul is why they threw him out.

It looked to me like the refs didn't want a brawl to start between the teams, and ejecting Perkins was their way of trying to cool things off while sending a message to both clubs.

I saw the play and replays of it. It looked to me like Perkins really was trying to stop Chandler from scoring and not trying to take him out.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

It might seem lopsided but the C's shot 41 FTs and the Bulls shot 35 FTs. So it wasnt that big of a difference.

I mean shooting 32-41 from FT line at 78% is why we won versus the Bulls going 21-35 making 60% as a team.

And it wasnt the big men that let your team down Kirk missed 2, Duhon missed 2, Gordon missed 2, Pargo missed one and Deng missed one.

None of them shot more than 6 FTs.

Total FT % for your swingmen (excluding Noci) is: 10-18

55.55%

Your bigs shot (including Noci): 11-17

64.75%



As far as fouls are concerned it was 30-32
Link: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=250129004


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> It looked to me like a weak flagrant call, and it the flagrant foul is why they threw him out.
> ...


It was a weak flagrant but the reason why they kicked him was because he was arguing the call, which he got his 2nd t for.

Foul trouble really did hurt the Bulls. Hinrich and Nocioni fouling out opened it up for the Celtics. Ben on Ricky Davis was not enough. I at least want to see an Adrian Griffin on him.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Yeah, fouls weren't a factor in this loss at all, imo. I think the officials hurt both teams, and we got a break when Perkins fouled out because he plays pretty good D on Curry.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I wouldn't say fouls didn't factor into this game. Perhaps the fouls were more even than I thought seeing these other posts, but the fact that hinrich fouled out hurt our team horribly. His leadership presence alone was obviously missed in the last few minutes. Not saying that it was the ref's fault, but him being in foul trouble made it difficult for the bulls. This was most apparent when banks basically drove to the lane uncontested, as hinrich didn't want to risk picking up his 5th I believe at the time. Banks' speed was too much for Hinrich to stay in front of IMO anyways.

Losing Nocioni was also painful for us. In past games, such as the thriller against the Knicks, he came up clutch down the wire, playing great D and hitting key shots. I couldn't believe that block he did earlier in the celts game.. wow


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

gordon was obviously the most impressive bull out there last night but damn noch was VERY impressive himself. great job noch. ad nice work yourself.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballafromthenorth</b>!
> I wouldn't say fouls didn't factor into this game. Perhaps the fouls were more even than I thought seeing these other posts, but the fact that hinrich fouled out hurt our team horribly. His leadership presence alone was obviously missed in the last few minutes. Not saying that it was the ref's fault, but him being in foul trouble made it difficult for the bulls. This was most apparent when banks basically drove to the lane uncontested, as hinrich didn't want to risk picking up his 5th I believe at the time. Banks' speed was too much for Hinrich to stay in front of IMO anyways.
> 
> Losing Nocioni was also painful for us. In past games, such as the thriller against the Knicks, he came up clutch down the wire, playing great D and hitting key shots. I couldn't believe that block he did earlier in the celts game.. wow


agreed on all aspects. nice post.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Bad FT shooting.

Too many turnovers.

Inability to stop bigger guards.

Rough breakdown for the Bulls @ the end.

Gordon was great on O but Davis owned him @ the end of that game.

Nice games by AD and Noc. 

Hinrich looked worn down out there. This team really relies on him.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

FWIW Piatkowski played well again in his 9 minutes of action. 2-2 from 3pt and a great steal and basket in transition. Might of been better to have him come in to provide more height in guarding davis down the stretch, with gordon taking the point.. With the way Gordon had been creating for himself in the game, I wouldn't have objected to having him playing PG and getting the final shots down the wire. Oh well, just some final thoughts, looking forward to Jersey.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballafromthenorth</b>!
> FWIW Piatkowski played well again in his 9 minutes of action. 2-2 from 3pt and a great steal and basket in transition. Might of been better to have him come in to provide more height in guarding davis down the stretch, with gordon taking the point.. With the way Gordon had been creating for himself in the game, I wouldn't have objected to having him playing PG and getting the final shots down the wire. Oh well, just some final thoughts, looking forward to Jersey.


I too thought this. He had a great 2nd quarter. 

Some pics against Boston


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Sounds like this was a good game. I wish I wasn't too busy to see it.

I did see Doc Rivers' post game comments. I get the vibe that there was more Chicago media with Doc than Boston people. Doc was very complimentary of your team. Best thing Doc had to say about your guys was, "These guys are a pain in the *** to play." He also complimented your depth and the future that you have.

I think Chicago and Boston could be the Eastern Conference rivalry for years to come. Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Chandler, Curry vs. Banks, Allen, Pierce, Jefferson, Perkins. Sounds like there will be a lot of exciting playoff series by these teams.


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

AHHH Whiteboy your avatar makes me want to throw up!!!!!! Although it is a classy University.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

The fouls hurt both teams and whether you guys want to understand it or not, throwing out Perk hurt us a lot...Jefferson is injured so Perk is our only young buck and he's very good on Curry and is a shot blocking machine....losing him that early hurt...and he didn't foul out, he got thrown out!

Anyway it was a fun game and I do agree with my fellow poster Agoo above that the Bulls & Celtics may have the 2 best young teams in the East and when all our players mature on both sides I think we could be meeting each other in the playoffs A LOT and yes, that could start this year because I don't agree with those who think the Celts are not a playoff team, we are and we are GOING TO WIN THE pathetic ATLANTIC  Bank on it.


----------

